# Servicing the impellers on a Sears 5.5/24



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

My brother has a 5.5 hp 24" Craftsman machine that has sheared the roll pins that attach the impellers to the auger shaft. I've never had a machine apart to that level, and I'd like to know the most time-effective way to get in there.

I can rotate the impeller by hand and slide it forward on the shaft up to the point where it hits the gearbox, but can't see the holes in the shaft behind the impellers. If we remove the auger bearings from the sides of the housing, will the drive shaft disengage from the gearbox, or do we have to disassemble the pulley etc from the belt area to get the shaft out?

TIA


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You have to remove the pulley where the belts are. Sometimes they come off easy and sometimes they are a pain if they are older. Usually they have 2 set screws, but sometimes it is a bolt through the center of the shaft. The bolt is going to be fun because usually I stick a 2x4 down the chute to stop the impeller from turning...

Some of the MTD ones use a D shape and don't have roll pins. Hopefully yours has pins.

It will be easier to drive the new pins in and the old ones out if you get it out of there though. Also, make sure to support the shaft directly under where you are hammering or else you will bend the shaft. Once you get them started you can probably knock the old ones out with the new ones. Might be best to get them out of there first though. Hopefully you have some good flat/blunt punches. Remember you want to push it out and not expand it more in there.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

There's a bolt holding the pulley on. So, remove the pulley and the auger & drive shaft will come out from the front?

Are the roll pins special, like shear bolts?

Thanks


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

yes. There's a bearing in front of the pulley, but the shaft should slide through it. It's a good idea to clean up the pulley shaft with Emory cloth or a wire brush on a drill first, to remove any rust, dirt etc. that could make it more difficult to slide past the bearing. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Nothing special about the roll pins.


----------

